# How do I get him out?



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

A feral tom cat got into the ducts outside one of the bathrooms in our apartment building. He got in somehow but he can't go back the same way because my downstairs neighbours decided to block the duct by placing one of those plastic sheets between their floor and ours. He's been stuck for a while now so we decided to get him on our balcony and get him in one of the trap things so we can take him to the vet and get him fixed. But I guess he figured out what we were doing and now hides behind a cabinet whenever he sees us. He's also really mean and has tried attacking my cat through the glass door. I really don't know how to get him out now. We tried calling shelters and they said they would take him in if we got him to them but they don't have enough staff to send someone to try and catch him. I want to take him out as safely as possible. Can anyone suggest anyway for me to do that? Thank you.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What about the trap you mentioned? If you put the trap down with food and leave he may to for it.


----------



## Cleanheart (Apr 19, 2015)

Ttry chicken Mc nuggets. Make sure theyre warm and the smell should lure him out. Hunger will eventually over ride is fear. Hopefully.


----------



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

MowMow said:


> What about the trap you mentioned? If you put the trap down with food and leave he may to for it.


We've been trying with the trap for almost a 2 weeks now. He's hunting regularly though. He's killed 4 pigeons uptil now.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

The more high value the bait, the more likely you are to trap him - the difficulty is that it means high value to him - some cats who ignore meat will go for cheese - or will ignore cooked meat but go for raw, etc. - I even knew one cat that would go for anything that involved fennel and another that went loopy about pasta!!! In trapping an animal, we aren't talking about a balanced diet just about what is tempting so it might be worth trying different bait.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with Arianwen! 
Keep trying some different baits, maybe canned sardines, a really smelly cheese, like Blue cheese...think outside the box!
Best of Luck to you!
Sharon


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

good luck with this guy thanks for looking out for him


----------



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions, but one of the shelters was nice enough to send someone to get him yesterday. He's going in to be neutered this Friday and will be put up for adoption once he's fully recovered.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Padmja,
YAY!! Success! Bless you for caring about this boy!
Sharon


----------



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

Just an update on the tom, he's been neutered and is recovering now, he's also been given all his shots. I really do hope he finds a loving home.


----------

